# Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pes,Fa



## kiaro (14. Februar 2009)

So ich fange erstmal damit an, indem ich euch versichere, dass beinahe alle meine angebotenen Spiele komplett und in einem guten - sehr gutem Zustand sind. Außerdem ist der Großteil der Spiele die deutsche Erstauflage. Ausnahmen stehen in Klammern [ ].


*Meine Spiele:*




> *Nintendo Wii*



Mario Kart Wii

Mario Strikers Charged Football

Super Smash Bros. Brawl

Wii Sports



> *Nintendo GameCube*



Battalion Wars

Fifa 06



> *Nintendo DS*



Mario Kart DS

Pokemon Perl



> *Game Boy Advance*



Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2 [Keine OVP]



> *Sony Playstation 2*



Original

Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood

Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30

Der Herr der Ringe; Die Rückkehr des Königs

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3

Grand Theft Auto : Vice City

Gun

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008

Smackdown vs Raw 2007 [Ohne Beschreibung]

Smackdown vs Raw 2008 [in einer CD-Hülle],[Ohne Beschreibung]

Smackdown vs Raw 2009

Tekken 5

Test Drive Unlimited 

TNA Impact! Total Non Stop Action Wrestling

Platinum

Dragon Quest - Die Reise des verwunschenen Königs

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty

Ratched & Clank

Ratched & Clank 3

Star Wars Battlefront II


*Suche:*




> *Sony Playstation 2*



Burnout Revenge

Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas

Jak and Daxter - The Precursor Legacy

Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit 2

Need for Speed - Underground

Need for Speed - Underground 2

Need for Speed - Most Wanted

Resident Evil 4



> *Nintendo Wii*



Battalion Wars 2



> *Computer*



Age of Empires 3

Der Herr der Ringe - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2

The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay

Warcraft 3

Warcraft 3 - Frozen Throne


Die Spiele die ich suche sollten ebenfalls in einem guten Zustand sein, am besten mit original Verpackung und Beschreibung.

Ihr könnt mir auch andere Spiele anbieten, aber dann gebt mir bitte den Link eures Tauschthreads, wo diese aufgelistet sind.

Achja ich bin nicht bei Ebay angemeldet, deswegen werden Ebay Angebote ignoriert.


----------



## kiaro (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*

Push.


----------



## kiaro (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*

Push.


----------



## kiaro (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*

Push.


----------



## kiaro (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*

Push.


----------



## FU14 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*

ich hätte Resident Evil 4 im Steelbook anzubieten.

MfG F.U.14


----------



## kiaro (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*



			
				FU14 am 20.02.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte Resident Evil 4 im Steelbook anzubieten.
> 
> MfG F.U.14



Cool was brauchste von mir.


----------



## FU14 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*



			
				kiaro am 20.02.2009 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> FU14 am 20.02.2009 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist das Problem...eigentlich nichts... wie wärs mit geld??^^

MfG F.U.14


----------



## kiaro (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*



			
				FU14 am 20.02.2009 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 20.02.2009 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne momentan nicht. Sorry.


----------



## FU14 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*

naja kannst dich ja melden wenn du wieder etwas "flüssig" bist  

MfG F.U.14


----------



## kiaro (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*



			
				FU14 am 20.02.2009 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> naja kannst dich ja melden wenn du wieder etwas "flüssig" bist
> 
> MfG F.U.14



Mache ich.


----------



## kiaro (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*

Push.


----------



## kiaro (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*

Push.


----------



## DonLennschi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*

Ich hätte interesse an Smackdown vs. Raw 2009.
Schreibst du mir mal was über Zustand und Preisvorstellung?
Böte dir auch nen Tausche gegen Resident Evil 4 an.
Bis dann


----------



## kiaro (1. März 2009)

*AW: Riesiges Spieleangebot!!! [S u. T u. V] NfS,GTA,Resi,Burnout,Tekken,Mario,Fifa,Pe*



			
				DonLennschi am 01.03.2009 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte interesse an Smackdown vs. Raw 2009.
> Schreibst du mir mal was über Zustand und Preisvorstellung?
> Böte dir auch nen Tausche gegen Resident Evil 4 an.
> Bis dann



Nein.


----------

